# SNES "LETTER" ARTWORK for FOLDERS



## 8bit4life (Oct 16, 2017)

DOWNLOAD LINK :
https://www.sendspace.com/file/emmidy
https://www.sendspace.com/file/emmidy
Enjoy! I did this for the NES Classic & now I'm providing the community with the same Artwork for the folders for the SNES Classic...

attached is the download zip .png's just place in respective folder of hakchi2 under "folder_images". REPLACE the generic folder art !


----------



## fayce54 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks !


----------



## 8bit4life (Oct 16, 2017)

Instructions: place images in hakchi2 "folder_images" under settings click pages / folders structure. tick the custom - show folders manager every time. click respective folders and click on each Letter under "Menu Icon" !


----------

